# Sound problems



## tetragir (Mar 22, 2015)

Hi All,

I hope that I don't create a duplicate with this thread (I looked up similar threads). I also hope, that that's not because it's too unique... :-D
So, I have recently installed FreeBSD 10.1 and then compiled KDE4. I choose VLC for Phonon backend, and my issue is related to this decision. With the default make configurations, Phonon has crashed immediately, when I tried to open the Multimedia settings in the System Settings. Then I compiled multimedia/phonon-gstreamer backend too. Phonon did not crash, after compiling, it was using the gstreamer backend (although I am unable to choose a sound device, as the middle tab of the multimedia page is missing).
This would be a fine solution, however I have problems with that setup. Audio is now working, through the display (with HDMI cable), but every time I'm listening something, a very high frequency hissing is heard along with the music. Unfortunately it's very annoying and therefore I would like to get rid of it.
I see 2 solutions.

First, try to reconfigure, recompile the multimedia/phonon-vlc backend. Unfortunately the options are merely limited and therefore I was unable to make it work.
Second, I would be happy with the gstreamer backend too, if the hissing noise would disappear.
I would be very grateful if any of these solutions would work.
So, if anyone has any idea, how to proceed, please don't hold yourself back.
Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## tobik@ (Mar 29, 2015)

multimedia/phonon-vlc was updated yesterday, which presumably fixes your crashing problem. Maybe you can try installing it again?


----------



## tetragir (Mar 29, 2015)

Thank you. In the meantime, I have replaced the KDE4 with Gnome3. I couldn't test the current situation yet though.
I'll test the updated multimedia/phonon-vlc in a VM (Once I'll have time to do so).


----------



## tetragir (Apr 1, 2015)

Little update.
I have compiled x11/gnome3-lite with success. Unfortunately the hissing noise still exists. I am not sure however if it is because of the FreeBSD, my computer, or because of the Display. The situation is that the Display is connected to the computer with an HDMI cable, and my headphones are connected to the display. I'll test it with another computer.
I have another problem now, I cannot control the sound from the Gnome GUI.


----------



## protocelt (Apr 1, 2015)

Hi,

Which model graphics card are you using?


----------



## tetragir (Apr 1, 2015)

Hi,
I don't have a graphics card, I use the Intel HD4000 in the CPU for graphics.


----------



## protocelt (Apr 1, 2015)

Ok, that wasn't clear to me before now. I know audio is not supported through HDMI with AMD cards at this time. I'm not sure what the issue is but is it possible for you to use the onboard audio output if included on your system?


----------



## tetragir (Apr 2, 2015)

I have tested the audio with my headphones connected to the computer directly and the result is that the audio was clear. I'll test the display with another computer, if that is the problem.


----------



## tetragir (Apr 3, 2015)

I have changed the title of this topic, as it turned out, that Phonon has nothing to do with my sound problem.
I also have a new problem, this time with Gnome. I have compiled x11/gnome3-lite, and right now I cannot use the Preferences GUI for managing the sound devices. I can click the output, but nothing happens, the audio is still on the output, I've specified in the /etc/sysctl.conf file. I also cannot change the volume from the GUI. I have compiled every port without Pulseaudio and ALSA. The audio is working, only the control is missing from the GUI.
Does anyone has an idea, what could be the problem? Thank you very much in advance.
UPDATE: the volume control from the Preferences panel is working. (I've just noticed it now)


----------



## protocelt (Apr 3, 2015)

tetragir said:


> I have changed the title of this topic, as it turned out, that Phonon has nothing to do with my sound problem.
> I also have a new problem, this time with Gnome. I have compiled x11/gnome3-lite, and right now I cannot use the Preferences GUI for managing the sound devices. I can click the output, but nothing happens, the audio is still on the output, I've specified in the /etc/sysctl.conf file. I also cannot change the volume from the GUI. I have compiled every port without Pulseaudio and ALSA. The audio is working, only the control is missing from the GUI.
> Does anyone has an idea, what could be the problem? Thank you very much in advance.
> UPDATE: the volume control from the Preferences panel is working. (I've just noticed it now)


From my understanding, x11/gnome3 requires audio/pulseaudio for the volume applet to function correctly.


----------



## tetragir (Apr 4, 2015)

protocelt said:


> From my understanding, x11/gnome3 requires audio/pulseaudio for the volume applet to function correctly.


It is correct, although x11/gnome3-lite is installed, audio/pulseaudio itself is installed too. What I have meant, that every port (which has the config option) has been buit without pulseaudio option enabled.
I have also tried building that ports with pulseaudio enabled, but nothing has changed (the ports: audio/libcanberra-gtk3, devel/ptlib and devel/sdl12. Do you think, I should try to compile them again, but with this time, pulseudio option enabled?


----------



## protocelt (Apr 4, 2015)

I don't use GNOME so I'm not sure. If it were me, I would re-install the x11/gnome3-lite meta port with all dependencies set to default options and see if that helps. In this case:
`cd /usr/ports/x11/gnome3-lite`
`rmconfig-recursive`
`portmaster -r x11/gnome3-lite`

EDIT: Out of curiousity I created a new boot environment and installed x11/gnome3-lite with default settings. Volume control works correctly for me. The volume and power icons in the top are a single applet and are installed as part of the sysutils/gnome-control-center port. It does require pulseaudio for volume control to function and only controls the master volume of the currently selected audio output device(what you have set in your /etc/sysctl.conf file). It does not control anything else including changing the output device. The sound preferences do not seem to work for me either. Choosing an ouput device does nothing and current output device continues to be used.  Hope this helps.


----------



## tetragir (Apr 6, 2015)

Thank you very much, it helped. I also tried out, what happens if I compile x11/xorg instead of x11/xorg-minimal. It turned out, that (at least under KDE) the sound control performs better. I can change the volumes for each audio device, however I cannot change the output.


----------



## tetragir (Apr 20, 2015)

Update: Pulseaudio update came out, from now on, it is possible to choose the sound "output" interface from the Control Panel.


----------

